# New Super Tune Kit??



## captbobLE (Jul 16, 2012)

rings and smooth drag components. I have herd of Big Green Fish a few times and decided to give his Kit a try, one stop bearings and drag, I will be putting theI have Tuned a few baitcast reels over the last few years, always used Boca Bease in my personal Calcutta 200GTB. I was just hoping to get a thumbs up on the kit he sells. Has anyone used both his and Boca, and if so how do they compare. I don't use the orange seal 7's just the standard abec7's. Hope it's good just spreadin the wealth!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dont know the difference between the two. All I can say is that I've been very happy with Boca over the years. Great product and great customer service. I would go with the ABEC#5 instead of the 7's though brotha man..Dip


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

If you give them a try, please post back your experience. It would be nice to place a single order for bearings and drag washer...


----------



## captbobLE (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW, guess I need to proof read my post next time!!! Sorry for the jibber jabber on that first one!! 

I already did, they should be here next day or two, was just wondering if anyone else took the plunge and what they thought. Boca was great, the abec5, and abec7's are excellent, but the guy says if not happy send em back, and for less than $22.00 for the limp dragged 200GTB kit, I thought it was worth the try, I learned a long time ago not to make to many purchases just because it was recomended on a web post. I was just wanting to know what others thought, that had dealt with the B G F ??? be assured though when I get it and try it I will give a comparison to the performance I am used to when using Boca abec7's and smooth drag carbonex, who knows, that me be what the guy is packaging?? I'll let you know.


----------



## captbobLE (Jul 16, 2012)

Its a Keeper!! 







Got the kit from Big Green Fish today, and had it installed and headed for the water an hour later. I can't believe it but, it was as good as other Tunes I've done, and this was the Cheapest kit I've put in. The Calcutta only has a 2 washer drag, but for one one stop shopping and 25 dollars for the whole shootin match with shipping, I will be back, and these are the new kit's I will be offering to my customers.

I am impressed, this guy is offering a top quality kit w/ ABEC7 bearings at this unbeatable price and lightning quick shipping. I believe like Dipsay, ABEC5 bearings are as good as 7's for reel applications, but this kit is as good as any I have used, Cool!! now my Calcutta is as smmmooootthhh as my low profile reels, and throwin 1/4's 45+ yards, and I think I have a little more drag than before and smooth as silk. You can trust this guy and he has the lubes and tools you need to at great prices, one stop, means one shipping charge to!! Check him out. I'm Happy!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

It looks nice and I was going to buy a maintenance kit on there and went to check out and it is out of stock. I was also going to try one of those super-tune kits and grab a few other things. That place was like walmart to me. Since the kit was out though I just canceled and I guess gonna wait until they have it back in stock and get it all at once because over 85 and it is free shipping also.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds like a winner! Thanks for the update!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I contacted Matt and on a Saturday he helped me figure out the issue and get my stuff ordered. Apparently he had something messed up on the website and had to go fix it in order to let me order it. The BigGreenFish has some pretty good customer service!! Customer service can sell me on any company and I will buy more from this one for sure!!!!


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought 2 kits for my Citicas about a year ago and you're going to like what you get. I would probably agree with Dip on the bearings, those abec 7's are sick! You'll learn real quick that all you need to do is flick your wrist and the line just spools off. . . . .

Happy Fishin'
chicken :wink:


----------



## whend (Jul 26, 2012)

I know the drag washers are Carbontex, do you know who makes the bearings, are they Boca?


----------



## captbobLE (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, I just put the boca orange seals in the same reel. It was the only way I felt I could honestly give my customers an honest evaluation of what to spend their money on. I will be telling all my customers to go with these new kits, I think they are the best bang for the buck. 

If the orange seals offer anything at all it's for the ceramic that would be less likely to rust in saltwater use, other than that it is very negligible. Just to be sure I bought the pinion bearing also, so I had the 2 bearing abec7 SS set with the factory pinion bearing, to compare all three boca orange seals with. $25.00 for the B.G.F. 2 bearing and carbontex Smoooth Drag kit, to $49.00 for the 3 boca orange seals. there isnt 10 feet difference, and both are smooth as silk. You decide! oh ya, even with rocket fuel, the ceramic are a slight bit noisier???


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I decided to just call matt at BGF and the drag washers are carbontex and the bearings are boca he just buys both in bulk and pairs as a kit to conveniently purchase in one place. On the shimano 200 kits the carbontex washers kick the drag up from around a max of 10-11 to around 19lbs. I won't be going that high though because I love my 10-12lb p-line cx-premium mono. He was a really nice an knowledgable guy. Also another thing he told me was all the oils and greases he sells mix well and will not gum up if mixed accidentally. If you don't mind spending around 80 the servicing kit he sells is very nice and comes with one oil and cals drag grease and all the tools and wrench needed to disassemble and reassemble pretty much all reels.


----------

